

Ask HN: What todo app do you use? - combataircraft

I need a simple, clean and good looking TODO app for IPhone, IPad and web.<p>What is your preference?
======
vacipr
You should give <https://workflowy.com/> a try. Probably the best thing the
internet threw at me last year. While it's great for todo you can do lots of
stuff with this website.

------
ceeK
I use Things. It's expensive, but I like it.
(<http://culturedcode.com/things/>)

------
hashtree
Fantastical integration with Reminders for the longer term stuff. It's lovely
to have your todo and calendaring information in one simple app. The natural
language processing rocks. Like a little assistant. They have an iPhone app in
addition to OS X.

For the day to day stuff, good old memory or per-project notebooks.

------
CWIZO
I use Trello: <https://trello.com>

~~~
orangethirty
Trello user here. Its great.

------
tobylane
I'm still looking for one where I can share with specific people (who can then
update), and sublists. Closest thing I can find is Workflowy, possibly Cotton,
but neither say what each person did, or even what's new.

------
mooism2
I'm happy with Remember The Milk (and pay the US$25/year to get it to sync
properly with my iphone; my girlfriend is happy using the web version on her
ipad), but I haven't tried anything else to compare it to.

------
ponyous
<http://www.realmacsoftware.com/clear/> I'm using this on wp and it's great.

------
jorgenblindheim
I use Symphonical: www.symphonical.com

It's only for web atm, but mobile should be around the corner..

------
bjpcjp
Remember the Milk for me. The right balance of simplicity & features. Plus a
Chrome extension.

------
revorad
<https://catch.com/> is really nicely done.

------
PankajGhosh
I use Any.do <http://www.any.do/>

------
balac
todo.txt (<http://todotxt.com/>). It works from the command line, has mobile
apps, syncs nicely with ssh / dropbox, and saves into a simple to read / port
text file.

------
rafaelcanovas
Wunderlist is great.

------
hianwa
after trying a few, I gotta stick with wunderlist

------
jgamman
post-it notes

